

Someone is funding a Kickstarter for Mac and Cheese - jedicoffee
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1889822567/just-want-to-make-some-good-mac-and-cheese

======
pizzaonaplate
This is the Mac and Cheese the world needs AND deserves.

------
heylefty
A joke is only funny the first time. Exceptions to this are very rare. This is
not one of them.

~~~
dllthomas
I feel like the first was more art project than joke. I agree that recreating
it isn't of much value.

